# Scaffold Hoist?



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

not super familiar with ladder hoists but one of the guys I worked for had one, no idea of make or model but it was gas powered and older. That thing was a hazard. Stack a bunch of materials on it and when you put in gear it would sort of jerk as it started, anytime the motor coughed a bit it would jerk as well. No bricks or mud ever rained down on me but I ALWAYS made sure I was paying attention and was wearing my hardhat.

On another note I once put a few 6x6's spanning the scaffold with a pulley chained on and some 1" rope going down to a small tractor and a crate on the other side. We got 30 or 40 tons of stone up 35' with that rig. Cheap and effective, but we needed a lot of rope and maybe 100' behind the scaffold so the rope could get passed the scaffold and have enough room to back up


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a winch from harbor frieght. I have a pole that locks over the top frame. it allows me to lift from the center or if I use my homemade winch that locks to the bottom of the scaffold I can lift of the outside. it can save a lot of time or slow a crew down. you need a guy up top to unload and a guy at the bottom to load. I like doing the lift off the back section of scaffold but you have to leave the whole back open which is a pain and kind of dangerous. my old side lift works great but it would be better if it was on a slide dolly to bring material inside the scaffold. ladder hoist works great going up to a roof or top of scaffold not great for short runs. usually with stone we just "toss" the stone up.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Beta Max Hoist said:


> To answer you question, Beta Max Hoists are not continuous duty cycle. The actual cycle varies depending on whether you are using a 110 or 220 unit.
> 
> For the larger majority of jobs, its not an issue because the time spent loading and unloading material more than outweigh the transport times.
> 
> .




I'M not thoroughly inclined to go along with the concept that duty cycle for the majority of jobs is not an issue for hoists. If you are using the hoist for the ocasional odds and ends that is one thing. If you are doing some seriousl material handling that is another. The fuel bills and hour meter on my lull forklift tell me otherwise.


----------

